# i think i have schizophrenia



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

I think I have schizophrenia and I'm scared. I've just been reading about it on schizophrenia.com. I think i have brain damage. What do i do?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Go to the doctor......if you are truly scared....and feel you need direction with this go to a doc....there is no way you will know until you get a GOOD professional opinion......good luck and i am thinking of you


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

thank you so much, today. i know that i'm going to call my old therapist tomorrow. it's just like 10 minutes ago all this stuff started piling up and i started realizing that i've been like living in denial or something. i'm so scared. i want to take xrays of my head because i was just looking at some pictues of schizophrenic brains and it showed how on the top of the brain is where most deterioration occurs and that's where i feel my brain feels weird. like a strange pressure.

i would type more but i'm too scared to say some things.

thank you all and i'm sorry.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

i've diagnosed and freaked myself out with sooo many different diseases before, and none were real, it's the worst thing you could do to yourself. googling when you're anxious and so many diseases have identical symptoms, is a really bad idea. i have head tension too, it's benzo withdrawal. man, now you're gonna have me checkin schizophrenia.com 

relax, it's probably nothing. i didn't have acoustic neuroma (brain tumor!) after all, but my ears are still ringing. -rula


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Man, if you had schizophrenia then you'd have no idea. People suffering from that disorder have no 'insight' to what is happening to them. Rest assured, you are not schizophrenic. Everyone here has though the same thing. I cannot tell you how many posts have been made regarding this topic. It is very typical of anxiety and DP sufferers to think this.

Like I always say, and I mentioned this on several other posts..

-You can try and tell a schizophrenic person that they are a schizo and there is no way in hell they'll believe you.

-You can try and tell an anxious person that they are NOT a schizo and there is no way in hell they'll believe you.

I hope Janine comes along and replies to your thread. She always had a way of convincing me that I was not schizophrenic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks so much, rula and PN.

I feel a lot better now, trying to keep myself from thinking about it. I just layed down and took a nap with my dog beside me and I feel good. Hopeful.

I feel like I have to say this: When I first came here I was just amazed that this place even existed. Then I saw all these people here who were caring and articulate about their experiences and so forth. It made me really happy. But (and this is a recurring habit of mine) then I got discouraged. When I started to read more and more posts I just came across people treating eachother like shit. Folks acting elitest and making fun of forum members. It's good to keep things light but it's easy for that line between lightheartedness and cruelty to be blurred. It just made me cynical and frustrated and I lashed out and made some stupid posts which I take total credit for. Anyway, I just want you all to know how much I really love you guys fof just being there and for being so brave and stuff. Let's help eachother out the best we can.


----------



## stickdude (Aug 13, 2004)

nope, just anxiety/dp 8)


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2005)

I had DP for 4 years. Last month I FREAKED OUT for some reason thinking I was schizophrenic because I started having weird delusions all of a sudden. This caused me to have anxiety again and now, because of freaking out so bad, I entered chronic DP. 24/7. It's been this way for 3 weeks now, and getting worse.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Having Delusions does not mean you have scitophenia, if you put anyone in a stressful situation they are going to think outisde of the box or unusually to escape from there stress or anxiety, its like the mind shortcircuiting from anxiety IMO , which is different from scitzophena as an unforunate suffrer from the offical worst most horrible mental illness ever would see and most porbably hear little bastard demons talking about them, the suffrer wouldn't just think weird stuff , the poor individual would see and hear and believe the delusion, and we dp'ed people think we have it bad!

However if you really need to be sure you don't have scitzophenia look at your palms, are they hairy? If they are your nuts, if not then your one of those lucky "sane" people that we hear and read so much about .


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Well one thing that worries me is my bad memory (Maybe if I go back and look at my old journals...) Maybe it's not even a matter of memory. Maybe I just won't allow myself to remember it. I'm almost positive, in fact I KNOW that i've heard voices before. But I can't remember if they were just when I would smoke pot etc. or even when I was sober. I would be lying in my bed, twitching and like kind of convulsing or something just totally out of my mind. Scared shitless and afraid that I was definitely not sane and never will be. Never even was. And I've definitely thought that I heard things before. Voices saying mean things or whatever. But I think that was only really when I was high. My last shrink always told me that I was absolutely not schizo that I was just confused and insecure. He wouldn't even let me say that I was paranoid. I don't know.

He was a good guy and I think I could go back to him. But I'm afraid that he might tell my family some things because it was my uncle who recommended him.

If anyone is free and wouldn't mind chatting with my psychotic ass for a while I'd appreciate. I don't know how long I'll be home. I'm supposed to go out tonight for the 2nd time in a long while. Bulls game. heh.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Pigasus , first off i'd just like to say i hope you don't have scitzophenia but if you have it isn't the end of the world, you'll adjust even IF (big if) you have scitz, meds I do beleive work and I am sure many scitzophenics live preety decent lives these days (compared to days when meds wern't as good etc etc.

Secondly people can hear voices and be sane, apparantly socrates a very famous and clever greek philosopher had a daemon in his head that would talk to him , offer him advice etc etc, I would say hearing voices only becomes a problem when they re-occuring and of a negative nature.

but my main advice would to be to try and stay relaxed (easy for me to say) if you hear voices, make a record of what they say, co-operate with your pyschatrist / doctor and make sure you get a correct diagnois.

If you want to talk about pychosis stuff then you can add my email on msn if you have it, im not online now but wouldn't mind talking to someone with pychosis related issues simliar to my own (though mine seem to subside then reoccur again) my email address is included on my profile.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

you're definitely experiencing some major anxiety. when i had my nervous breakdown about a year and a half ago i had similar thoughts. the already mentioned fact that if you really did have schizophrenia you would have little to no insight into it is very sound. also, however, if you had brain damage or any sort of neurochemical abnormality you would have no way of feeling it physically, that's just impossible. in a hyper-vigilant anxious state, especially for those of us with already pre-existing health anxiety which many of us here have, we can interpret and magnify everyday physical sensations to terrifying extremes, and that, i assure you, is why you believe you feel a "pressure" in the top portion of your brain. it's all anxiety. as soon as you tackle your anxiety that feeling will gradually subside.


----------

